Ask HN: What is the central problem of your field? - georgewsinger
======
AwesomeFaic
For my day job, I'm not sure. I do software development for insurance. It's a
very multi-faceted industry, more so than the average person would expect.
From a tech side the biggest issue is updating old systems without breaking
integration with a million things across the board.

In my side work, I run an agency that aims to reduce the amount of BS in
advertising (I know, a lost cause). We focus on being honest, creative, and
making people happy, instead of falling in line with the rest of the "you're
inadequate but this product will fix you" approaches.

